# A new Cat in the house...



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

Is it house broken or still going all over the floor?


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Here kitty, kitty, come out from hiding so we can take a good looky.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Ron Meadows said:


> Is it house broken or still going all over the floor?


It is surprisingly well behaved for a kitty... :chortle:


montigre said:


> Here kitty, kitty, come out from hiding so we can take a good looky.


Well, if the weatherman cooperates, it'll be out to see the public on Tuesday evening.. :wink: :darkbeer:


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> :darkbeer:


Its gonna be a shooter for sure. Scott set a new FITA state record (594) with his a couple of weeks ago with the factory strings on it.:mg:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

is it afraid of its' own Shadow...???....hehehehehheheeeee...


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

archerycharlie said:


> Its gonna be a shooter for sure. Scott set a new FITA state record (594) with his a couple of weeks ago with the factory strings on it.:mg:


Well, mine will have factory strings for a bit.. Hey Hinky!! :horn: :chortle: :wink:


south-paaw said:


> is it afraid of its' own Shadow...???....hehehehehheheeeee...


Dunno yet.. it ain't been out in the daylight yet.. :noidea:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Here crispy, crispy , crispy..... :doh: 

I mean Kitty, Kitty


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Here crispy, crispy , crispy..... :doh:
> 
> I mean Kitty, Kitty


Ya know Bro, it seems to want to take a bite of an apple, but.. alas... there ain't no apples to be found in the house.. so.... :tongue: :cheers:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> Ya know Bro, it seems to want to take a bite of an apple, but.. alas... there ain't no apples to be found in the house.. so.... :tongue: :cheers:


You really don't want to take a bite of an apple......you better stick to the litter box.


----------



## capemaybowman (Aug 13, 2008)

Sticky if BG is not careful it may be his apple missing a bite.
Now quit blaming the weather and shoot the thing.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

No, I don't wanna take a bite, the Cat does.. :chortle: :chortle: 

Not to worry, the snow is just a dusting.. I'll be shootin tomorrow night.. :thumb: :wink:


----------



## capemaybowman (Aug 13, 2008)

Well how did it shoot? Does it shoot good enough to get a HORNET crispy?


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

capemaybowman said:


> Well how did it shoot? Does it shoot good enough to get a HORNET crispy?


Well Bill, we all know it's as much what's behind the string as in front of it, so...... 

I did get some practice time in, though the club hadn't been fully cleared of snow accumulation yet, so I had no competition... seems nobody was brave enough to blaze a path to the back door, but... I did ...(and a special thanks to Rocky for helpin to dig me outta the snow bank) :mg:  :becky:

I still have a bit of tweaking to do, but this is gonna be a shooter for sure... Hornet best be bringin a Sharpie along if he ever gets out and shoots a field round this year.. :noidea:  :wink: :cheers:


----------



## capemaybowman (Aug 13, 2008)

Hope to get out that way this year and if I do will bring a sharpie just in case.


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

There is a cat prowling the shadows at Vegas this weekend looking for some mice to pounce on.:mg:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

archerycharlie said:


> There is a cat prowling the shadows at Vegas this weekend looking for some mice to pounce on.:mg:


Best of luck to Scott and Dee this weekend.. :thumb: :cheers: :first:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> Hornet best be bringin a Sharpie along if he ever gets out and shoots a field round this year.. :noidea:  :wink: :cheers:


:lalala:


----------



## capemaybowman (Aug 13, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> :lalala:


If you need one I'll send you one.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

capemaybowman said:


> If you need one I'll send you one.


I'm good....I have a couple since I use them for other things :wink:

I won't be going into the quiver for one unless he needs to borrow one :wink:


----------



## capemaybowman (Aug 13, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> I'm good....I have a couple since I use them for other things :wink:
> 
> I won't be going into the quiver for one unless he needs to borrow one :wink:


Stranger things have happened we all have bad days.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

capemaybowman said:


> Stranger things have happened we all have bad days.


We've traded a couple crispy's in the past, though.. I think Hornet's in the lead atm. :chortle: :wink: :cheers:

I hope I have a few opportunities to redeem myself this season with him.. :thumb: :darkbeer: :first:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I have a feeling that your gonna have to be in the high 30s or better to get one Sticky unless I have a BAD one :wink:

Remember the last day of States.....that should be a bad day for me this year....the new setup feels that good 

and I have gone back to a CLICK...so no more give aways on the 19/17 or 80 let downs :chortle:


----------



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> I have a feeling that your gonna have to be in the high 30s or better to get one Sticky unless I have a BAD one :wink:
> 
> Remember the last day of States.....that should be a bad day for me this year....the new setup feels that good
> 
> and I have gone back to a CLICK...so no more give aways on the 19/17 or 80 let downs :chortle:


:thumbs_up


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

The kitty grew some claws tonite... :darkbeer:

I'm thinking I'll hang in the 30's this summer Bro..  :thumb:


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

Broke the kitty in, did we? :thumb:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Yes, we did.. and I like it.. :cheers:


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

IGluIt4U said:


> Yes, we did.. and I like it.. :cheers:


Very cool bro. I am very happy for you. :thumb:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> The kitty grew some claws tonite... :darkbeer:
> 
> I'm thinking I'll hang in the 30's this summer Bro..  :thumb:


Hey Sticky was that your 1st 300?? Great shooting. I guess that *CAT* can pounce. Look out Hornet I think I heard Sticky saying something like his *CAT* likes the taste of APPLES. Whatever that means.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Rattleman said:


> Hey Sticky was that your 1st 300?? Great shooting. I guess that *CAT* can pounce. Look out Hornet I think I heard Sticky saying something like his *CAT* likes the taste of APPLES. Whatever that means.


Yes, it was..and thanks... I have always been a couple arrows out.. my best was a 299 and I've been shooting about 297 since I showed up at league, so needless to say, I'm quite happy with the Cat's performance first time out.. :tongue: 

Apples won't be safe near this kitty.. she likes fruit.. :mg: :chortle:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

igluit4u said:


> yes, it was..and thanks... I have always been a couple arrows out.. My best was a 299 and i've been shooting about 297 since i showed up at league, so needless to say, i'm quite happy with the cat's performance first time out.. :tongue:
> 
> Apples won't be safe near this kitty.. She likes fruit.. :mg: :chortle:


*and honey*


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Rattleman said:


> *and honey*


  

I gotta say.. when Hornet and I shoot together I usually shoot well, above average.. so, I'm hopin the Cat can get near the honey this summer... :chortle: :wink:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

IGluIt4U said:


> I gotta say.. when Hornet and I shoot together I usually shoot well, above average.. so, I'm hopin the Cat can get near the honey this summer... :chortle: :wink:




```

```
heheheheee.. bring your sharpie to the HILL, my green apple isn't very sweeeet.. and remember... there's two "a" 's in 

PAAW... LOL 

hope you get it all tweaked and geeked before the snow melts; your'e going to have spring fever reallllyyyy bad !!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> heheheheee.. bring your sharpie to the HILL, my green apple isn't very sweeeet.. and remember... there's two "a" 's in
> ...


Oh, it's tweaked and geeked at it's gonna get, short of a minor nock point adjustment for the ACC's.. (which I had been shooting all winter, but switched up to Xringers with the new bow)

Now, as far as spring fever, well..... let's just say winter ain't over here til late march.. one more good snow coming tomorrow and I dare say I doubt it's the last.. beware the eids of March..  :smow: :smow: :smow:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Oh and yes.. I know how to spell Paaw.. it's clearly signed on one of my crispies from the hill last year... :zip: :chortle: :wink: :cheers:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Way to go Sticky. Congrats my man :darkbeer:

I remember back in the day when I shot my first 300.....


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Way to go Sticky. Congrats my man :darkbeer:
> 
> I remember back in the day when I shot my first 300.....


Well, yea, but... I been shootin the Mystic for two seasons.. I been under a handicap.. :mg:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> Well, yea, but... I been shootin the Mystic for two seasons.. I been under a handicap.. :mg:


You got the same handicap....it's just new. 

But your biggest and real handicap is still there.....sell that Mystic and I will take care of that for ya though :wink:


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> You got the same handicap....it's just new.
> 
> But your biggest and real handicap is still there.....sell that Mystic and I will take care of that for ya though :wink:


Nothing new about the thing that rests atop his shoulders. :nono:


----------



## capemaybowman (Aug 13, 2008)

Good job Sticky glad to see that that cat likes spots. Can't wait to hear how it eats APPLES and Honey.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Just so you all can try and come up with something BETTER....

Who cares if his Kitten likes APPLES.... The user will get stung by the Hornet that is always around APPLES in the sun. :wink:

and Hornets's don't have anything to do with HONEY :doh:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Just so you all can try and come up with something BETTER....
> 
> Who cares if his Kitten likes APPLES.... The user will get stung by the Hornet that is always around APPLES in the sun. :wink:
> 
> and Hornets's don't have anything to do with HONEY :doh:


Wait a minute there cowboy. Honey is nothing but Bee S*** and I think Hornets S*** so yes in a way, you, the Hornet has something to do with honey.
Now back to our regular scheduled programing.:angel:


----------



## capemaybowman (Aug 13, 2008)

Sounds like some one is getting scared.
Sorry Hornet but I would like to see Sticky doing better.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Rattleman said:


> Wait a minute there cowboy. Honey is nothing but Bee S*** and I think Hornets S*** so yes in a way, you, the Hornet has something to do with honey.
> Now back to our regular scheduled programing.:angel:


Hornet's don't chit honey..... 

they may chit ON a Kitty though.....


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

capemaybowman said:


> Sounds like some one is getting scared.
> Sorry Hornet but I would like to see Sticky doing better.


That is about as ridiculous as kill shill post :chortle:

trust me Sticky knows I want to see him shoot as well as he possibly can.....that's my main man....one of my favorite people to shoot with in all of archery  heck is last crispy was a congrats from me for his PB at States 

but he is still gonna have apple sauce and Hornet chit...not honey...all over him and his kitty this summer.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Nope.. the only thing gonna be all over me this summer is Deet..  :nyah: :darkbeer:


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> heheheheee.. bring your sharpie to the HILL, my green apple isn't very sweeeet.. *and remember... there's two "a" 's in
> ...



*It's that Southern Draaaaaaw thannnnng....:wink:

Sometimes Sticky ya gotta surrender/give up the fight and just get a better gun for the new WAR!! :uzi:*

.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Deet....that reminds me I have to search for my magic bug keep away bands. The things are money. 

your gonna get writers cramp from all the signing your gonna be doing


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *It's that Southern Draaaaaaw thannnnng....:wink:
> 
> Sometimes Sticky ya gotta surrender/give up the fight and just get a better gun for the new WAR!! :uzi:*
> 
> .


Yep.. and ya still get that feelin like a little kid that got his first Red Ryder BB gun on Christmas morning..  :wink:


Brown Hornet said:


> Deet....that reminds me I have to search for my magic bug keep away bands. The things are money.
> 
> your gonna get writers cramp from all the signing your gonna be doing


The skeeters will be bad with all the moisture we've had this winter.. .springtime is gonna have em buzzin.. :mg: 

I ain't worried Bro.. time to pick the game up a notch.  :darkbeer:


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> I ain't worried Bro.. time to pick the game up a notch.  :darkbeer:


And that you're doing quite well---Congrats!!! 





BUT... all your celebrating won't skeer me off. I'm lookin to grab a crispie or few this season from the boy's side of the fence. :thumbs_up


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

montigre said:


> And that you're doing quite well---Congrats!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I fully expect you to be right there for the ride this summer..  :thumb:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

montigre said:


> BUT... all your celebrating won't skeer me off. I'm lookin to grab a crispie or few this season from the boy's side of the fence. :thumbs_up



So your gonna be the bowgod of 2010.....

You better learn to run before you enter the 100m :wink:

But there are a few Special Olympics racers on this side of the fence :zip:


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> So your gonna be the bowgod of 2010.....
> 
> You better learn to run before you enter the 100m :wink:
> 
> But there are a few Special Olympics racers on this side of the fence :zip:


That's bowgoddess to y'all....:wink:

No problemo there, my dear stinger, I'm gettin pretty good at the sprint during this DRAWN OUT snowy winter. 

I'll eat them up too, I'm an equal opportunity diva! :thumbs_up:wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Oh, she was talkin smack on Tuesday night.. Me thinkin she's out for blood this year.. :fear: :chortle: :wink:


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

*bwaaahaaahaaa!!!!!* :wink: :darkbeer:


----------

